# What are your goals for your goats for 2009?



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Get the buck barn built.
Appraise.
Hit at least 1 or 2 shows.
Get the boys collected.
Dust off my AI skills with all the new info out there and help Troy fill the semen tanks and use the semen.
Get Shoofly's eggs harvested, so keep and not sell at least 6 of my yearlings this year to be receipts.
To milk only 8.
Get alot of my milk customers to actually move full time to Troy and Michelle's, to Linda's and to the Carlson's. 
Expand the soap room and expand business.
Keep my website updated.
Keep a doeling out of each doe 
Get the bucklings out of my does I want.
Keep MLDGA moving forward. Get the club to let us host a show again for 2010.
Get a local Conroe show started for summer for both MLDGA and ADGA does and bucks. vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am hoping to get milk stars on everyone who I did not test last year .

I would love to have at least 1 goat place in the top 3 of every class I eventer at the state fair.

My new herd sire will be awsome and a horny little devil this falls with only female sperm 

I will take top Saanen milker again this year , along with highest fat & protein again 

I will have no problem with any kiddings and will sell all I do not want .

We will actually get the new milk house built , and I will not kill anyone in the process . :help2


Patty


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

To increase production and processing so that we are selling between 125-150 gallons worth of milk per week (as milk, yogurt or kefir)

To streamline our milking and processing so that we are more comfortable with it

To successfully see 10-15 does settled to kid in November for more consistent year round production

to appraise this year

to show more of our home-grown stock successfully


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

To find ALL the holes/low spots in the fences so we don't suddenly discover goats in the garage anymore!

With three out of four being first fresheners, to have easy kiddings & have everyone hop right up on the milkstand & LOVE being milked.

To learn to make marketable soap & edible cheese.

To FINALLY teach Michelle to eat pellets & oats!

Tom


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Now is Michelle a goat or your wife ? :blush

Maybe you should eat the pellets first .


Patty


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

To get at least one milking leg on a Nubian this year. To finish one would be even better.
To have easy kiddings.
To build a bigger goat house in the baby pen.
To get a website and sell goats through it.
To reduce the herd significantly enough that hubby isn't always complaining I have too many goats.
To learn to draw blood.
To get together with a Nubian breeder I know from here in Montana and see if she has a buck/buckling that will improve on my herd.
Kathie


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

My Goals-
~Participate in Linear Appraisal- Reminds me I have to get that sent out this week. 
~Get out to as many shows as possible.
~Get all the stuff built that I want to. 
~Test entire herd for CAE (Pygmys included.)

-I'm sure I'll think of more things.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

"Now is Michelle a goat or your wife ? 

Maybe you should eat the pellets first ."

:roflMichelle is a goat. My former wife has better sense! I've "pretend eaten" the pellets to show her how yummy they are. Her twin sister loves 'em. She eats maybe two, and waits on the hay. If she doesn't learn pretty quick, she's gonna get awfully bored on the milkstand! :shrug2 :milk

Tom


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

1. To continue to have the herd health at its best.
2. Continue to improve the bloodlines of both Nubians and Alpines
3. Make it through Lindsey's Graduation before appraisal.
4. GET APPRAISED
5. Make it to an ADGA show this year
6. Have all the new FF's milk as wonderfully as Roslyn (FF/sweetest little milker on the stand). 
So far that is all we can think of at the moment. Tammy


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

1. Successfully kid out our 2 pregnant does.
2. Learn to disbud.
3. Learn to tattoo.
4. Get a milking routine down that will work even in bad weather. (location...)
5. Keep our goats healthy.
6. Get a website up and running (next year, kid sales will begin.)
7. Get everyone tested (WSU's biosecurity screen and TVDML's G6S)
8. Get my barn stocked with a better quality hay for the coming year than I had this year.
9. Be *patient* with the rest of our building plans (barn, fences) until funds are available next year...

(next year's goals include LA and maybe DHIR...)


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmmm. Let's see.
1. Improve toplines, width, udder capacity, butterfat levels
2. Put in more crossfences, and fix the fence in the woods,
3. Coerce neighbor to be my tester, 
4. Build another milking stand,
5. All the herd to appraise above 80, with at least a V in udder. 
6. Build a storm cellar for my cheese :biggrin 
7. Plant a goat garden.

I'm missing stuff, but that's all I can think of right now. 
Megan


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

1.	Finish Soap Room 
2.	Herb garden for soap and cheese
3.	Get to making lots of soap and expand customer base
4.	Start making cheese
5.	Purchase 5 more does in milk (For a total of Eight)
6.	Build a buck barn
7.	Purchase not a good, but great Herd Sire
8.	Show our girls (With more showing in 2010)
9.	Appraise the herd
10.	Decide on Grade A
11.	Look into DHIR
12.	Have our buck(s) collected
13.	Sell off does that do not produce
14.	Keep an eye out for more does that would improve my herd.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

1. Linear Appraisal for the 1st time.
2. Weed out the rest of the cull goats and stop talking myself out of it!!
3. Improve my Saanen line this year with new buck and one or two new doe kids.
4. Get on DHIR for 1st time.
5. Get to at least one ADGA show.
6. Get GOOD photos of my does and upgrade my website to the non-freebie type.
7. Build a new kid pen that actually isn't ridiculously incovenient.
8. Find a good source for alfalfa hay and STOP buying pellets.
9. Find a really nice Alpine buck kid to reserve for next spring that will help with production...know where to start with this one .


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

1. Organize my paperwork better ... kid reservations were/are a mess this year.
2. Set up some excell programs
3. Build a kid creep feeder
4. Buy an Aluminum milk stand for showing (darn those big wood ones are heavy)
5. Extend my fenceline
6. Build a wall in my buck shelter, add some fencing and have the option to seperate bucks for pen breeding if needed.
7. Be more diligent with milking schedules.
8. Learn more abot fault hiding when setting up a goat.
9. Build a cheese cellar.

Paula


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

#1 to be able to keep the last 9 does I have
#2 get my market gardening going so I have some sort of income
#3 sell soap and lotions (income)
#4 get my house cleaned up and back in order after soon to be ex has moved out (and get to move back in it)
#5 get my goats moved to temporary housing so the old milk barn can be torn down (before it falls down)
#6 well there's lots more, but I am hoping after 36 years of ...yeah that...to finally have just some peace and quite....not constant turmoil.....can't wait to get my naked toes in the garden dirt.....I have lots of plans!
dance: 

Sheryl.....who can't decide if she wants to remain Sheryl Dunsmoor, or go back to Sheryl Bell....decisions, decisions!

#7 Oh, and hope everyone has a doe year!!!!! woo hoo.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

A few of my many goals for 2009!


1. Survive my first "real" kidding season. :rofl 
2. Place well at shows so I can begin to make a good (hopefully  ) reputation for my herd. 
3. Build a better layout for the different yards now that the new barn is built. 
4. Purchase a Pasteurizer! (Next week :biggrin ) 
5. Breed for excellence for the show ring and the milk pail. 
6. Keep strict Milk records, and maybe do LA this year. 
7. Sell kids to good homes that show and test. 
8. Finish collecting the necessary things and meds for my vet cabinet. 
9. Buy or build a milking stand. 
10. Cull a few adults to make way for awesome kids. 
11. Keep learning. 

-Kim


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Learn to be realistic.
2. Survive the transition currently going on in my life. That transition will have a large impact on what happens next, so the following are easily changed. (No, not a divorce..one would have to be married for that to happen)

3. A fairly stressfree rest of kidding season, but with the obstacles of herd health this past Winter, and with as many as 65 more to kid, this is fairly undoable. lol
4. Expand the soaping business. Set up in shops, and look at Columbus, OH as an outlet.
5. In that same strain, tackle Lotion due to overwhelming requests from customers.
6. In even more of the same strain, set up a soaping room utilizing the GreenPorch, here at home. Which means having it here and not at my sister's...who is less than a mile and a half away, but a good excuse for not getting things done!
7. Clean, clean, clean the goat pens. We have hay buld up from the past decade...the first five years it was not an issue, but running over 100 head means more big round bales, which means more waste and more build up.
8. Repair fencing and loafing sheds in goat pens. Possibly build a few more pens, but that all has to do with time and money constraints during, as well as after, the transition.
9. Cull. This is something I have a big problem with. I still get sick to my stomach when we haul meat wethers to the sale barn, even though they are treated decently at the local sale barn and that is income. There are does that cause my blood pressure to rise and does that just should not be in my breeding herd.
10. Address my record system. I may know all of the goats, but no one else does.
11. I knew I forgot one! Or two rather... AI this year.
12. Do not buy any goats this year!...I'm not going to to count the Fullblood Boer buckling I am receiving in exchange for disbudding for another herd...he was already accounted for...


I had hoped to LA this year, but do not think I could get together enough recorded grade and registered stock to cover the stop fee...with milk prices as dismal as they are, and the transition occuring here, that type of thing is not doable this year.


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

1. Have enough doe kids to fill all my orders 
2. Help all my new buyers get kids that meet their expectations
3. Participate in my first year of milk testing - can't wait to see those 'official' numbers
4. Earn some milk stars for my does
5. Participate in all three 2009 MDGA V-Show (winning Best Doe in Show, BUIS again would be nice!)
6. Get some kind of training program started so I can make a little money while I help people
7. Get more fencing up into the woods.
8. Grow herbs for the goats
9. Start a hedgerow
10. Manage to keep my numbers down and be able to decide which adult does to sell in order to keep a few doelings. It's hard not being able to keep as many as I'd like to!
11. Put in a concrete floor in the milking area and the entryway to the barn
12. Retain a couple of AWESOME bucklings for my herd
13. Like Kim said... Keep learning! There is so much I learn everyday and I know I'll NEVER know it all!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

1. Go to three of four shows, other then the local one. 
2. Linear appraise.
3. Re-do the buck barn.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Have one blasted OB kid out without help! :really
2. Do as well or better on LA this year.
3. Do as well or better on DHIR this year.
4. Do as well on the show circuit this year.
5. Increase my list of friends this year.

Lots of other little goals, will know after kidding season! :lol
Kaye


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Whew, there is so much I want to do that I'm not quite sure where to start. :/ So here it is....

1. Safe kidding.
2. Start the new barn with nice milkroom. We have ideas, but need to see a couple good setups.
3. Go through the 12 goats we have and cull out any that are not going to be a structural detriment to the herd (yes, they are my first goats and we love them, but I know I have to do this and I will)
4. Learn to draw blood and do fecals.
5. Add a couple quality does and a couple quality sires to the herd.
6. Get a website up.
7. Start selling soap (farmers market, friends, and internet)
8. Make our first goat sausages.
9. Keep milk records on our milkers.
10. Learn how to show and disbud from Sara. 

I'm very open to suggestions from anyone else on other things I should do and or comments on order of our goals.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

2009 Goals for my goats:
1. Get Ginger and Rosey sold. (decided to go with Nubians, except my Mini Mancha and Daisy/Stella...MM was 1st dairy goat and Daisy is soooo attached to DH and he to her!)
2. Figure out what is going on with the hot wire in the doe yard
3. Get doe barn built
4. Get buck barn and yard built, have materials and plans, just need time
5. Maybe do LA
6. Go to a couple shows...not sure if I will take animals yet or not...still observing and soaking it all in!!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

1. Appraise again. Do as well or better than last year.
2. Keep herd to 8-10 does in milk. 
3. With above goal, decide who stays and who goes of the older does, to make room for the younger set. (weird to sell 89 and 90 LA does!)
3A. Work with DDs about this. I know the lines/pedigrees. They know who they love. Not always an easy decision!
4. Two ADGA shows this year.
5. Keep website updated.
6. Get a doe bred to kid in January! (see Off Topic  )

The other ones are Boer goat and bottle calf goals. 

Camille


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

1. build new milk stand
2. sell mutts not used for clearing
3. fence 13 acres of woods into 4 diff pastures
4. make june trip to pick up mojave goats
5. seperate boers and nubians
6. build my 6 stall buck barn
7. run underground water to other end of property
8. build goat toy mountain (rocks, logs, ramps etc)
9. Jeffers order
10. survive haying season


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

1. Get the fencing finished in our new place so I have more turnout by the time things are green!
2. Actually drag myself (with a goat or two) to a show. 
3. Get better at making soap.
4. Get a little more adventurous and learn to make cheeses other than feta and chevre 
5. Make up my mind as to which direction I want to go with my breeding program and stick to it!!
5. Be more organized!! :help
5. Sell some horses...they eat you out of house and home! (I know this isn't a goat plan, but will give me more money for my goats )


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

Sunny Daze said:


> ...5. Sell some horses...they eat you out of house and home! (I know this isn't a goat plan, but will give me more money for my goats )


That's for sure! I need to sell my two, but the market for them is so bad, I'm not even wasting my money on advertising at the moment. Besides that, I don't know if I could make myself part with my mare. The gelding I don't have any problems parting with, but then my sweet mare will be lonely... Oh well, both of them need to go if I'm going to be able to feed my goats!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Lots of great lists!

Hmmm....

1. Show at least once this yr with more to come

2. Get all my paperwork done on any and every goat that I can. 

3. New buck yards and shelters!

4. Separate the MM & LM does. 

5. Greatly increased milk production. 

6. Get everyone better scheduled for year round milk.

7. Figure out how to manage increased milk volume. 

8. Learn to soap. 

9. Get more firm with myself over culling males this season. (When my dd or ds tells me don't look mom... listen to them!)

10. Pregnancy test every doe this year before drying up!!!!

11. Improve website.

12. Cull herd to a manageable level. 

13. Be more consistent with moving browse yards. 

14. Resist buying a new goat this yr.... well unless it is a great deal LOL 

15. Replace Salsa with a new MM buck. 

16. Really ponder my idea that has my family FREAKING... of buying a Nubian or Alpine buck to breed a few of my girls to for cross breed milk production... yeah I know shoot me now!

17. FECAL

18. Buy or build a new feed rm so I can better stock in the summer for winter. 

19. Make mozzarella.

20. Set up new doe yards.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

-To have my goats start paying for themselves in milk sales. 
-To get the new buck shelter built, finally (glad I didn't do it sooner though, it probably would have been destroyed in the storm)
-Bring in either a buck or doe, from the breeding I want, or barring that, possibly reserving a Saada buck for '10. 
-Get rid of the lamancha doeling I should have gotten rid of long ago (doubled teats). 
-Possibly sell one or two does. 
-Learn to make cheese, GOOD cheese.
-Grow some of my own forage
-Have my buck breed my does for almost all _DOES_ this time, I'll have to have a talk with him.
-Appraise in 2010
-Maybe get on milk test 2010


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Let's see,
-Build a new barn
-Cull down to 24 does in milk
-Appraise with the same or hopefully better average than last year
-Do a one day milk test and get some stars on the girls
-Figure out/Redo kid pen situation
-Do fecals regularly
-Show at several shows and get at least 1 leg, preferably more this year
-Reserved an awesome Nubian buck kid (done  He's on the ground. Can't wait to see him!
-Reserved 3 Alpine doelings and an Alpine buckling (done)
-Get better at making soap
-work on getting the goats to pay for themselves a little better
-Get new pictures on the website
-Finish updating the wesite
-Continue to improve my showmanship abilities
-Work towards getting consistancy in my goats conformation
-Have fun! 

Jacquelynn


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

1. Make enough money from kid sales to put a dent in the cost of a milking machine.
2. Get a nice 12x24 barn built with lots of space for kidding pens, milking room, and a sizable loafing area for the does.
3. Rebuild current 10x10 barn for the buck house.
4. Attend an ADGA show (without cash so I don't buy anything until 1-3 are done!!!).
5. Show at an ADGA show.
6. Have LA done.
7. Look into purchasing another buck to breed this years kids to. 
8. Continue learning 

Kelly


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe if all Troy's goals are met, I can retire from my day job early! :biggrin

My goals:

Sign up for some Craft shows to sell my soap

Grow my garden enough to sell some of my produce

Learn to Fecal

Michelle


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

1. Sell down to 12 milking does or less 
2. Build kid barn with new yard
3. Add a 20' addition to the doe barn
4. Do well at Appraisal
5. Do as well or better for DHIA
6. Do as well at the shows
7. Find or invent the cure for STRESS!!!!!!
8. Learn to make mozzarella with the help of Paula ( :biggrin)

Autumn dance:


----------



## Asian Goats (Feb 12, 2009)

Our goals are simple
1-buy a 50-50 La Mancha/Nubian buckling and fly him to our island
2-finish the elevated flooring in the new goat house,goats destined for the meat market
3-plant more forage plants (malunggay trees)
4-locate a new meat goat buyer
5-improve the herd to the best of our ability with what we have available

Michael & Edie
Agriculture supports life & Agribusiness feeds life:


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow lots of great goals everyone. Here are a few of mine, since I am just starting out.

1 - Would like to do appraisal this year
2 - Have a good kidding season - we start at the end of this week and yes my first season
3 - Attend a few shows (with goats) - Already got conned into showing at Ft Worth (just in the group classes, but it was fun).
4 - Hope my new doe has a buck (Kast/Little Orch breeding) - I know other than that I am hoping for does LOL.
5 - Learn to disbud
6 - Move to Idaho!!
7 - Sell some horses - I cant take them all with me when we move
8 - Learn to make cheese


Things done

Milk machine
Second stand (with wheels for shows) - Thanks Suriyah!! it is awesome!
Microscope 
Fecals - need more practice


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Just hoping to live thru it.
1. get to more shows
2. big garden
3. herd down to manageable size 
4. market my soap


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

get better about not taking too many to shows 
Get a garden going this year
Find someone to hire to do the goats on occasion so I can occasionally take my son on a non goat related trip (I have trouble trusting nayone to do it right!)


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I am with Sondra just to get thru the year!

1.Keep the goats at a manageable numbers :laughcry
2.My one goat purchase of this year a very nice Nubian buck kid :biggrin
3. Keep working on the milk machine 
4. A.I. is going to happen this fall and Kaye White is going to have a new friend. I need help :help2 
5.Work on fences and barns.
6.Learn to make hard cheese.
7.Plan for Linear Appraisal in 2010 just can't pull it off this year.
8. Keep making goats milk soap and having fun I have a order of F.O. coming from Candle Science 
9.Keep Barns cleaned... and organize my paperwork better :crazy
10.Have Fun be as stressfree as possible enjoy my family and the goats.
Fran


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok here are our goals / fantasies
1. No goat gets mastitis - or atleast not the good ones.
2. No goat dies - or atleast not the good ones.
3. All the goats get bred in the fall - especially the good ones.
4. Getting our bucks collected - before the new one dies
Having goals with goats is kinda like herding cats! :laughcry :rofl



Ok, seriously:
1. See improvement on all DHI records from mother to daughter
2. Doing Linear appraisel again this year
3. Being able to attend as many shows as we have in the past
4. Hopefully attending a district togg specialty show
5. Hopefully getting a new jr herdsire- if born
6. Being able to fill all the reserved kid orders already placed
7. Dreaming up plans on a new milk parlor/loafing shed

Mary and Tim


----------



## togg75 (Nov 30, 2008)

My goals for 2009.....hmmmm.

Establish a sound management practice that our family can live with.

Find a Foundation herd sire.

Finish topping out the milking hut.

Run water to the barn/ milking hut.

Fence in the remaining acre with panels to allow goat access.

Enjoy my family. Serve God more diligently. 

Grow a small garden and not over do it.


----------



## Judys (Feb 19, 2009)

To get a new doe barn built
to re-vamp or en-large the milk barn
To get the does succefully bred to the new buck this fall.
Or to get moved to a new larger property and improve that


----------



## Ann (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW I'm not the only person who has building projects!
1. Finish changing my herd back to just Nubians.
2. Build a new shelter in baby pen.
3. Build new fencing around property.
4. Have a garden this year.
5. Convince Ebony (a horse) to stay in her pen with Mary ( another horse) and not play with the goats. Some like her and some don't.
6. Convince Snickers that he really is a goat and needs to stay with the others. Although I do enjoy his company when I am in my yard swing.


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

1. Get my bigger better building built
2. Get my milking machine & milk stand built
3. Learn to milk 
4. Survive milking 16 FF's - and not strangle any of them!!
5. Learn to make soap and cheese
6. Get the kids sold and whatever does I cull.
7. Learn how to evaluate my herd and cull.
8. Take in at least one show to meet people and learn
9. Make my website better and get better pics on there
10. Just make it thru this scary financial time!!!!


----------

